# Bay Flats Lodge - "Find the Bait, Find the Bite"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
April 22, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
The past few weeks have brought a lot of variation - strong southerly winds off the Gulf, warmer days, a rise in water temps, and even a few days with northerly winds. Springtime is a time when change is inevitable, and anglers are noticing a change in the fishing action. This isnâ€™t to say folks havenâ€™t had to work for their catch. Instead, recent conditions and erratic patterns have forced anglers to make adjustments on a regular basis with regards to how they approach each day. And even though more and more baitfish is being located everyday, anglers arenâ€™t always finding the bait in the same place from day to day. Anglers have recently found success by being fortunate enough to be in the right place at the right time with the presence of baitfish, as casting into water lacking active baitfish has yielded very little, if any, noticeable results. And because you may find yourself having to reposition in order to find the bite, it can often become hard to convince yourself to stay in one place after doing so. Lately, however, staying-put has proven to be one of your best chances at ending your day with accomplishment. Simply put, you have to learn the patterns based directly upon the signs, conditions, and the situations presented to you each day. Now then, letâ€™s talk a little bit about what we can expect in the upcoming month of May.

Historically speaking, the month of May will present us with inherent obstacles â€" transitions in water temperature, air climate, and tide levels. But the ever-increasing windy conditions that are characteristic of May might just prove to be one of your biggest obstacles of all. So, learning where and when to fish with the winds can often define the difference between success and failure. Whether youâ€™re inclined to fish the windward or the leeward side of any particular shoreline or back lake, you should always first locate the bait. Look for bait that is spraying atop the surface of the water. Some days you might find the bait widespread in murky and muddy water along the windward side of the shoreline. Other times you may notice the bait occupying clear water adjacent to the leeward side of the shoreline. In either case, youâ€™ll want to make your approach upon the baited area in a slow and quiet manner.

For all of the artificial enthusiasts out there, the top water bite will be growing with significant consistency with each passing day in May, so think seriously about wade fishing in deeper water while working your favorite top water or sub surface lure. Over the course of the upcoming weeks the top water bite should turn completely crazy during the middle of the day. While wading in deeper water, work the lure as fast as you can in order to fool the trout into the strike zone. If working the lure fast doesnâ€™t force a strike, slow your retrieve to a crawl, then back to fast again. More times than not, the time at which you change the speed is when the lure gets another tooth mark. And although top waters are attractive, we've caught some good trout through early May on soft plastics. But, regardless of whether you pick top water lures or plastic tails, May is the month where wind and water temperatures dictate where you will go to fish.

**NEW:* *All-Inclusive Fishing Package For 9 Guests*
Whether youâ€™re arranging some coastal fishing for you and your family or friends, or attempting to organize a well-deserved fishing adventure as your next corporate event, our newest fishing offering, â€œThe Flatsâ€ package, guarantees to simplify your world. No more having to explain the cost of everything to each member of your party, or to your companyâ€™s finance department - everything is already included in one priceâ€¦everything!
2 Nights + 2 Full Days (All-Inclusive) = $1000/person
Thatâ€™s right, whenever you make a reservation for 9 guests for a 2-night stay in â€œThe Flatsâ€ suite at Bay Flats Lodge, along with 2 full-days of guided San Antonio Bay fishing, you are eligible to take advantage of â€œThe Flatsâ€ package, which is an all-inclusive per-person price with no hidden costs. â€œThe Flatsâ€ package includesâ€¦
âˆ'	2-Nights of Double-Occupancy Accommodations For 9 Guests in â€œThe Flatsâ€ Suite
âˆ'	Six-(6) Meals
âˆ'	2 Full-Days of Professionally Guided Fishing
âˆ'	3 Boats per 9 Angler Party
âˆ'	All Fishing Equipment
âˆ'	Live Bait
âˆ'	Fish Processing
âˆ'	Gratuities
âˆ'	Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax

*Alcohol and airport transportation NOT included. Due to high demand, we expect our reservation calendar to fill quickly, so contact us today at 1-888-677-4868, or via email at [email protected], to ensure your spot.

*Watch Our Latest Videos*






























*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Sunday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Mainly sunny. High around 75F. Winds N at 15 to 25 mph.
*Sunday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A mostly clear sky. Low 54F. Winds N at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunny. High 78F. NE winds shifting to SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly clear. Low 67F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly clear. Low 67F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mainly clear skies. Low 73F. Winds S at 15 to 25 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Moderate onshore flow this morning will weaken as a cold front approaches this afternoon. The front will move offshore late this afternoon or early evening with a strong offshore flow developing behind it. There is a slight chance of showers and thunderstorms with the front. Offshore flow will begin to diminish Sunday as high pressure builds into the area. Onshore flow will return by late Monday and will increase to moderate to strong levels Tuesday and Wednesday due to surface high pressure over the Gulf of Mexico and deepening surface low pressure over the southern plains. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 80.1 degrees
Seadrift 78.1 degrees
Port Aransas 78.1 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------

